# Keeping big toes from getting bruised



## wrathfuldeity

see http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

from last post of the above thread

winter-lion...well to me the numbers don't mean much but to get you in the ballpark. Hopefully you have gotten to try on the dialogues. 

ime, as long as your foot is not getting severely pinched width wise or toes...length wise, you are good...so as you are able to wiggle the tootsies. But the arch/instep thing is more of the issue; in part due to support of the arch (thus the aftermarket insoles that fit your arch) and the insoles help to keep your foot planted inside your boot/liner. I have 32 focus boas and can/do leave the tension fairly loose and at times even unlatched in the foot/lower boa. The lower boa is just to hold your foot in place with enough pressure to keep your foot planted on the insole...it does NOT take that much pressure...And in fact if you are crank it too much you will definitely get pain, numb feet and feel like your foot is getting crushed...because it is.

However, as for the inner lace that holds the ankle and heel in the heel pocket...that is locked down...about as tight as I can pull it. This inner lace is what holds the foot back and locks down the ankle...so that there is very little/no heel lift. You will see in some of my responses...the reference to using "butterfly" wraps...the reason, is the butterfly actually creates a deeper heel pocket and has the potential to mould around the back of the ankle above the heel (skinny part)...and thus help to lock down the heel...due to the creation of the deeper heel pocket.

As for the cuff, i.e., the upper boa...that is snugged down pretty firmly...because the cuff area of the boot/leg is what gives you the leverage to engage your edges. If you have too much slop in the cuff you can't get the power, leverage or support of driving your knees and thus pressuring the edges of the board. This is also where adding some foam to the outside of the liner on the tongue...this will help to push the heel back into the heel pocket and give you a bit of extra padding on the shin...so that you can really cinch the inner laces. 

ime, the above works for me. But also ANTICIPATE that you will have some packing out...so when the packing out occures then you will feel it and adjust/add more foam as needed. Again at some point...the packing out will stop (at least in my case with 32 intuition liners) and hopefully you will have made the adjustments/modifications so that they will fit like slippers for years...until the boot shell gives out. Right now on my white 32 focus boas...iirc have 5-6 seasons = maybe 125 days and probably next year...this summer will looking to replace das boots


----------



## Motogp990

Assuming you're wearing the correct size boot, since a bruised toe doesn't necessarily mean your boots are too small, the one piece of advice I could give is to make sure your boots are done up nice and snug. This includes when you're walking around, which will put a lot of pressure on your toe if you walk around with loose boots. 

If you want verification you are wearing the correct size boots, check out wiredsports boot size thread. 
It has changed my and many, many, many other riders on this forum, understanding of what correct fitting boots are.

Gl


----------



## mojo maestro

I'm usually all for posting pics of one's feet...........but.............daaaaayum.............


----------



## Fielding

When the dark patch surfaces under your toenail you need to take action. Sterilize everything including your toe with rubbing alcohol. Take a paper clip and unwind it. Use a lighter to get the pokey end as hot as it can be. It needs to glow. Super-hot! Take that hot poker and push it through your toenail right in the middle of the dark spot. Be carful not to poke the skin underneath. You may need to reheat the clip. Once you get through the nail a bunch of blood and juice will shoot out through the hole you made. That will relieve the pressure that would cause you to lose the nail. Consult YouTube for a demonstration. The black toenail is known as a subungual hematoma.


----------



## Fielding

Smashed up toenails usually means boots are too big, not too small. Your foot is probably moving on the footbed and smashing into the front of the boot. If you can't buy new boots that are fitted by a bootfitter you can take some corrective action on your own. Try thicker socks. Or, even better, get high quality insoles (customs are real nice) that have better support -not drugstore insoles but something designed to be stiff for skateboarding or winter sports. Thicker socks and some foot beds should keep your hooves in place.


----------



## Argo

Too big, too soft/flexible for you. 

Do a proper boot sizing/fitting, buy higher quality boots.


----------



## SoCalSoul

How the hell did your big toe toenail get that small? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## speedjason

Too big boots. The ankle is not secured in place causing the feet to slide forward hitting your toes.


----------



## MMSlasher

Why hasn't anyone called wiredsports into this thread yet. This has to be the gold standard to fulfill his foot fetish.


----------



## gholt

SoCalSoul said:


> How the hell did your big toe toenail get that small? :eyetwitch2:


Or had to much fungi years ago and was removed. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gholt

Fielding said:


> When the dark patch surfaces under your toenail you need to take action. Sterilize everything including your toe with rubbing alcohol. Take a paper clip and unwind it. Use a lighter to get the pokey end as hot as it can be. It needs to glow. Super-hot! Take that hot poker and push it through your toenail right in the middle of the dark spot. Be carful not to poke the skin underneath. You may need to reheat the clip. Once you get through the nail a bunch of blood and juice will shoot out through the hole you made. That will relieve the pressure that would cause you to lose the nail. Consult YouTube for a demonstration. The black toenail is known as a subungual hematoma.


Thanks will do. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding

After you've relieved the pressure use glue or nail polish to seal the hole. I've saved toenails this way a handful of times. It works.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

:eyetwitch2:  uke:

jk


----------



## OMG_MOVE

I had this happen to me last season. After getting a new set of wide boots from some sound advice on wireds thread I set off to Austria.

I went with a performance fit that wired advised to get heat molded. Unfortunately I was in a haste and didn't get a proper mold done.

After two days of riding the pressure caused my toenail to turn black. It was really painful on heel edge turns.

I got the boots properly molded and haven't had an issue since.

As for my toe nail, may it rest in peace. I eventually grew a new one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

@Wiredsport I am suprised you havent been in here yet. You have a foot and boot thread with a picture on the first post....


----------

